# Had car for less than a day and it was on a rollback



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd ask for a new one... Sucks to hear about your troubles, but if less than a day you already have a major issue, I would make the dealer give you another one.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I would tell them they owe you for your out of pocket expenses and tell them you don't want it fixed, instead you want a whole new car.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Definitely it’s not the clutch. Even if you kill the clutch on MT, the engine should run properly. I’d put my bet on the oil pump. The dealer should pay the rental car for you, no question about. If they have to keep it longer, call 1-800 number and at the end you may get some compensation. I got 10% of my car value but they kept it for weeks! Let us know what they’ll find.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm GM through and through. I currently own three GM products: A Silverado, a GMC Terrain and of course a Cruze. 

If what happened to you happened to _me_ I would tell the dealer the car is their's. (Most states do allow you to change your mind within so many business days on a car purchase, I don't know about your state though.)

I would be angry and very doubtful about future reliability of a car that did that to me. There is no way in hades I would want one and would promptly buy something else--and I _like_ my Cruze. I think of it as the best sedan I have ever owned.

Yeah I know, not very forgiving am I? _But to be left walking after only 1 day?!!_ There is just no way I'm keeping that car.


----------



## Dkoerner27 (Apr 24, 2011)

That is actually not true. I already looked into giving it back. Legally u can't return a brand new car because there's nothing the dealers can do, as it will cost them thousands of dollars because that vehicle can never be sold as new again. At the same time I paid $20,000 for a brand new car I shouldn't have been left walking. Ill be at the dealership when they open tomorrow. I'm hoping at least they can make a couple payments and maybe a wheel and tire package. That would be cheaper for them in the long run. But ill push for a new car first.


----------



## D29 (Apr 6, 2011)

keep us updated man. and if need be give the name of the dealership on here incase they do you wrong.


----------



## EEVLWYS (Apr 8, 2011)

Gritts said:


> I'm GM through and through. I currently own three GM products: A Silverado, a GMC Terrain and of course a Cruze.
> 
> If what happened to you happened to _me_ I would tell the dealer the car is their's. (Most states do allow you to change your mind within so many business days on a car purchase, I don't know about your state though.)
> 
> ...


In california there is a "no cooling off period"...in other words you drove it off the lot its yours. You can't bring it back and say i made a mistake, i don't want it.

And like someone said...They are not going to give you another car. Because they can't resale it as a new car now, and they will lose money. 

OP, i am sure they will return your money to you for your rental and i'm sure they will take care of the problems with your new car for nothing....hang in there.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Make sure you've kept your rental car receipts. I don't know about you but my insurance company provides me a rental car when my car is inoperable, but probably because it's added to my premium. I don't think you'll be able to give your car back to GM. If you've already signed papers for it then it's yours man. All you can do is make sure you never purchase from them again and tell them that if they can't fix the problem, you'll take your business elsewhere. Just remember that most car manufacturers don't make the most money off selling you a car off the lot, but more so at the repair facility they make you take it to after your pretty little warranty expires. So if you plan on keeping the Cruze after your warranty expires then just don't give them your business, go to a different dealer. That's just one-sided though.  You never know man, maybe something happened before it made it to the dealer. idk......


----------



## Dkoerner27 (Apr 24, 2011)

I domt blame the dealer for it. If it's a mechanical defect then it's not their fault. I just expect some sort of compensation for it, whether it's them making a couple payments or a new set of wheels and tires.


----------



## Dkoerner27 (Apr 24, 2011)

So it turns out the clutch isn't disengaging all the way. It'll be 3 days before I get it back.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Where I live you have three days to take a car back. I know because my wife once bought a Dodge Intrepid and the next day we noticed the paint was defective. The day after that I took it back to the dealership for a full refund. Call your state AG and ask what your options really are.


----------



## Dkoerner27 (Apr 24, 2011)

So it turns out that because the release bearing wasn't disengaging, the clutch fused to the pressure plate. They have to replace the entire clutch assembly and the flywheel. I dont want this thing back. I should have bought ford.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

It is a new clutch and a flywheel, so it is not a huge deal. It is cool that they are being up front and telling you exactly what they are doing and they are not trying to be cheap by just replacing the bearing and plate and resurfacing the flywheel.
Does it suck that this happened in your car? Absolutely yes, no doubt about it. But give the dealer a chance to treat you right and make good on it. Whether it be having them make a payment to comp your lost time in the vehicle, X years of maintenance, whatever - give them a shot at making you satisfied and building that relationship.


----------



## Dkoerner27 (Apr 24, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> It is a new clutch and a flywheel, so it is not a huge deal. It is cool that they are being up front and telling you exactly what they are doing and they are not trying to be cheap by just replacing the bearing and plate and resurfacing the flywheel.
> Does it suck that this happened in your car? Absolutely yes, no doubt about it. But give the dealer a chance to treat you right and make good on it. Whether it be having them make a payment to comp your lost time in the vehicle, X years of maintenance, whatever - give them a shot at making you satisfied and building that relationship.


The problem is that they already said they won't do anything to compensate for it. They told me they do warranty work all the time and they can't compensate me for it.


----------



## Seth (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like it is time to post the name of the dealership. Forum blacklist until they do right.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Really and truly it's time to call General Motors. They will get the ball rolling and may even provide you with a new car. It doesn't cost anything to call or go online with someone live. www.gm.com/gmloyalty/vehicle.do
This will get you to a build site and a dialog box will come up. Explain your situation and the rep will help you. Sorry I don't know a direct link. I am sure someone on here does.

Most dealerships don't work or think outside of a very small box.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Gritts said:


> Really and truly it's time to call General Motors. They will get the ball rolling and may even provide you with a new car. It doesn't cost anything to call or go online with someone live. www.gm.com/gmloyalty/vehicle.do
> This will get you to a build site and a dialog box will come up. Explain your situation and the rep will help you. Sorry I don't know a direct link. I am sure someone on here does.
> 
> Most dealerships don't work or think outside of a very small box.


Customer Assistance - 1.800-222-1020 
http://www.chevrolet.com/pages/mds/helpcenter/contactUs.do# 
Also worth looking into if the dealer does not satisfy you.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

The burning clutch smell is normal. When I got my cruze it smelt like this for the first week or two. Was just the oils burning off from when it was made. Smells fine now and runs great. I had it checked at the dealer to because I've never smelt a brand new car that smelt like this. It was exactly like the burning clutch smell.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i would def call gm and demand a 100,000 bumper to bumper on the car for at no charge.. i have done this before on my last car when i had a major issue.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

a new car is bound to have a few problems and a clutch takes a good day of work,if you have bought a ford well lets just say would have never gone for a test drive lol


----------



## fenix (Mar 30, 2011)

it really sucks that, that happened to you. but you have to think, how many cars does gm build in a day? i THINK i read 1,500 per day? correct me if i'm wrong, but even if only .01% of them have any sort of problem thats still 1 every week that will have a problem. it sucks but thats mass production, no matter what company. if you dont want to chance it buy a Ferrari but most people that can afford that price tag do


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ I don't think I can remember to many vehicles recently from anyone with this many major issues after launch. :/



TSURacing said:


> It is a *huge depreciation*. It is cool that they are being up front and telling you exactly what they are doing and they are not trying to be cheap by just replacing the bearing and plate and resurfacing the flywheel.
> Does it suck that this happened in your car? Absolutely yes, no doubt about it. But give the dealer a chance to treat you right and make good on it. Whether it be having them make a payment to comp your lost time in the vehicle, X years of maintenance, whatever - give them a shot at making you satisfied and building that relationship.


fixed.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> ^ I don't think I can remember to many vehicles recently from anyone with this many major issues after launch. :/
> 
> 
> 
> fixed.


 
GM is really looking close at the Cruze and any issues owners are reporting. The dealer ignored me when I called about a broken taillight lens. I called GM and shortly afterward the dealership called _me_. What they discovered was the tailights mounted to the trunk lid where overtightened causing the lens to crack. Warrenty replacement--and I'm sure a few phone calls and e-mails to Lordstown.

GM is all over their dealerships about *customer satisfaction* these days. *All the dealerships are interested is that you fill out a customer survey that makes them look good.* 

Other than that, little on the dealership side has changed. At least at the two dealerships that I have dealt with lately. As a manufacturer like GM I don't know how you get dealerships to actually respond to their customers a little further down the road beyond the trip to the gas station for that first free tank of gas.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i hear that, they almost threaten you to give them perfect scores on their survey....


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

cruzeman said:


> i hear that, they almost threaten you to give them perfect scores on their survey....


That bugs the tar out of me.

"If there is any reason you feel you cannot give us a perfect score, please calls us to rectify".

I believe this causes people to avoid filling out the survey so they won't have to deal with it. Overall, I was quite satisfied with my buying experience, but there were a few less than par issues _that cannot be changed after the fact_. I don't want to have to call the sales manager and have an akward discussion since whatever spif he/she wants to offer me is not going to change what happened in the past. (I am assuming this is the idea since they don't want you to submit scores until its all perfect).
If they really want to learn and better their service, let customers fill out the survey honestly and take it like a man.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

And send out surveys every 6 months as follow ups.


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

haha ya they offered me discounted parts and free accessories gave me a gas card by the time they were done i was ready to tell them just give me the car for free because it would end up being cheaper for them.....ok ok so maybe i egged it on a little but it worked and im getting all the fun stuff i want for the car for next to nothing! lol


----------



## Dkoerner27 (Apr 24, 2011)

Got my car back today. New clutch assembly, flywheel, slave cylinder, master cylinder, and new fuse block. I took my rental back with no gas in it and made them fill it, and they made my first payment for me.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Dkoerner27 said:


> Got my car back today. New clutch assembly, flywheel, slave cylinder, master cylinder, and new fuse block. I took my rental back with no gas in it and made them fill it, and they made my first payment for me.


...do _you_ feel that was "sufficient" compensation?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm glad you got something out of them!


----------

